# looking for work in/near Rockford IL



## swede11 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ultimately I'd like to climb, but I have relatively little experience. So I figure if I could just get a job as a groundie, that'd be the way to go. 

I've done a small number of take downs and a few prunings the past 2 years; while I may have "the first clue" about what I'm doing, I know I've got volumes to learn. I am eager, willing, and I believe myself able, to learn.

I have a drivers license, in case you use that for a screening question.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 27, 2010)

Mchenry county too far? Got a pickup?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

swede11 said:


> Ultimately I'd like to climb, but I have relatively little experience. So I figure if I could just get a job as a groundie, that'd be the way to go.
> 
> I've done a small number of take downs and a few prunings the past 2 years; while I may have "the first clue" about what I'm doing, I know I've got volumes to learn. I am eager, willing, and I believe myself able, to learn.
> 
> I have a drivers license, in case you use that for a screening question.



Hook up with Slayer if you can. You will probably have a good teacher. Being a swede myself, I bet you are a good worker.
Jeff


----------



## swede11 (Aug 27, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hook up with Slayer if you can. You will probably have a good teacher. Being a swede myself, I bet you are a good worker.
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff. I'm going to try and hook up with slayer. I pm'd him. We'll see. A good teacher is what I need. The last job I did, I came down from the tree I just finished pruning, and my friend (who I used to ground for while he climbed) says to me, "You know what your biggest problems is?? .... Confidence." And yep, he was right. But, I know I can work on that. 

And yes, I am a good worker. I've worked at my job (unfortunately not tree work)15 years, and all my managers and coworkers like what I do. Maybe it is a swede thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

swede11 said:


> Thanks Jeff. I'm going to try and hook up with slayer. I pm'd him. We'll see. A good teacher is what I need. The last job I did, I came down from the tree I just finished pruning, and my friend (who I used to ground for while he climbed) says to me, "You know what your biggest problems is?? .... Confidence." And yep, he was right. But, I know I can work on that.
> 
> And yes, I am a good worker. I've worked at my job (unfortunately not tree work)15 years, and all my managers and coworkers like what I do. Maybe it is a swede thing.



Pursue what you like, live and learn!, Then after you got it down, tell Slayer to give you a good reference and you move to San Diego! Swedes are great people to have around. They will take the blame for everything even when they are not to blame, The word 'Humble comes from the word 'Jeff'.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

swede11 said:


> Thanks Jeff. I'm going to try and hook up with slayer. I pm'd him. We'll see. A good teacher is what I need. The last job I did, I came down from the tree I just finished pruning, and my friend (who I used to ground for while he climbed) says to me, "You know what your biggest problems is?? .... Confidence." And yep, he was right. But, I know I can work on that.
> 
> And yes, I am a good worker. I've worked at my job (unfortunately not tree work)15 years, and all my managers and coworkers like what I do. Maybe it is a swede thing.



All on you!, Slayer!!!
AARRGGGGHHH!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

Not only that, we need people to keep doing our job's when we cannot do it anymore!
Jeff (waiting for the fall-out)


----------



## swede11 (Aug 28, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Pursue what you like, live and learn!, Then after you got it down, tell Slayer to give you a good reference and you move to San Diego! Swedes are great people to have around. They will take the blame for everything even when they are not to blame, The word 'Humble comes from the word 'Jeff'.
> Jeff



LOL!!!!

San Diego could happen, ya never know. 

Humble comes from the word Jeff????.. Um, I don't know you that well since I'm kinda new here, but isn't that like 3000% sarcasm???


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting him, will call tomorrow howie.

bet you're not as pretty as jeffy though.........


----------

